# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > RPG & Adventure >  Two Worlds

## S1mple

*Все вопросы технического плана, прохождения игры, и проблемы обсуждаются здесь.*

*Two Worlds*


*Разработчик:* Reality Pump
*Издатель:* Zuxxez Entertainment
*Издатель в России:* Акелла
*Дата выхода:* 22.06.07
*Российская дата выхода:* 06.06.07
*Жанр:* RPG
Официальный сайт



Минимальные системные требования:

* Тактовая частота процессора 2 ГГц и более
* 512 МБ оперативной памяти
* Windows Vista или XP
* Видеокарта с поддержкой Shader 2.0 или выше
* Звуковая карта, совместимая с DirectX
* DVD-Rom
* Клавиатура, мышь

_Давным-давно, когда бог войны и сражений Азирааль был убит в великой битве, мир стал иным. Потеряв своего покровителя и предводителя, орочьи орды были вынуждены искать укрытия в южных пустошах. Местонахождение азираалевой могилы так и осталось тайной. Боги ревностно оберегали этот секрет, не отваживаясь раскрыть его простым смертным.
Однако теперь хрупкий мир между ордами и всеми разумными расами снова поставлен на карту. Недавно геологоразведочный отряд гномов наткнулся на древний храм неназванного божества. Открытие не удалось сохранить в тайне. Все сильные мира сего увидели в нем шанс разыскать могилу Азирааля. Началась холодная война. И совсем скоро пожар настоящих сражений разгорится по всей земле: выступят в великий поход орки и саранчой пронесутся по мирным землям. Но настоящая опасность кроется не здесь. Могущественная сила, пробудившаяся в недрах, ткет незримый узор страха и разрушения. В конце концов останется лишь один из двух Миров.
Сюжет " Two Worlds " переносит нас во времена, когда война только-только готова разгореться. Орки прорвались на южный берег реки Гон и угрожают королевству Каталон. В это время главный герой, путешественник - "охотник за наградами", пытается разыскать свою сестру, которую он не видел с тех пор, как три года назад ее деревня была разорена. От странного незнакомца герой получает невероятно важные сведения - и немедленно присоединяется к Темному Братству (или делает вид, что присоединяется). Настало время понять, что за силы задействованы в этой игре. Настало время понять, как их можно себе подчинить! Только так герою дано выжить - и получить ответы на вопросы, огнем жгущие его душу. Кому понадобилось похищать его сестру? Увидит он ее когда-нибудь? Где находится могила Азирааля - и кто этот загадочный незнакомец, что так кстати встретился ему на пути?
Что представляет собой жуткий субъект, чуть не убивший его в городе?
Узнает ли он, что случилось с его друзьями?
Встретится ли он со своей сестрой?
И, наконец, как быть с таинственной силой, грозящей уничтожить один из двух Миров?..._ 

*Основные особенности игры:*
* Свобода выбора, невиданная до сих пор ни в одной RPG . Мир буквально оживает, когда в нем появляется ваш персонаж. Что бы вы ни сделали, вы заметите, как мир откликнется на ваши действия и изменится - порой неуловимо, порой катастрофически.
* Увлекательный нелинейный сюжет. Игрок пишет летопись своих игровых дней самостоятельно, выбирая линию поведения в основном конфликте и выполняя важные побочные задания.
* Зрелищные и динамичные бои. Все движения выверены и проработаны с хореографической точностью. В уникальной боевой системе игры удалось объединить интуитивно понятное управление, изобилие тактических вариаций и видеоряд, способный составить конкуренцию любому фильму.
* Неограниченные возможности для развития персонажа. Игрок может выбирать тот или иной род деятельности и даже "переигрывать" принятые ранее решения с помощью специальных персонажей.
* Ездовые животные. Игроки могут путешествовать и сражаться, сидя верхом на самых разных животных - от привычных нам лошадей до прирученных ящериц и чудовищ.
* Западни и ловушки. В распоряжении игрока находится огромный арсенал хитроумных устройств, позволяющих совладать даже с теми врагами, которых было бы немыслимо одолеть врукопашную.
* Разнообразие игровых предметов. Случайно попадающиеся фрагменты снаряжения, комплекты снаряжения, объединенные определенной концепцией, а также возможность составлять ценные предметы из отдельных частей - все это дает простор для эксперимента и удовлетворяет самые придирчивые запросы.
* Изобилие незабываемых ландшафтов: от высоких гор до морских побережий, от зеленых лесов до глубоких пещер. Превосходно выполненные текстуры и неповторимые дизайнерские находки перенесут вас в мир "Two Worlds" без остатка.
* Сверхреалистичная анимация деревьев и замысловатая система погодных явлений заставят вас поверить в реальность происходящего.
* Мощнейший искусственный интеллект будет руководить деятельностью любых виртуальных групп - как маленьких отрядов, так и огромных сообществ.
* В режиме многопользовательской игры может одновременно играть до восьми игроков.
* Прекрасная музыка в исполнении симфонического оркестра сделает ваши эмоции яркими, а впечатления - незабываемыми.
* В графике игры используются пиксельные шейдеры 2.0 и 3.0, HDR -технологии и уникальный движок, прорисовывающий тени. Все вместе это позволяет донести до игрока пейзажи и интерьеры такими, какими их задумали художники.
* Поддержка многопроцессорного режима и многоядерных процессоров, технологий SLI и CrossFire

----------


## WhiteBeard

Неплохая РПГшка, особенно на полном графическом фарше и со звуком 5.1, прогамал до конца по принципу "белый и пушистый", судя по финальным мультикам возможны 5 финалов, в том числе и "злой и подлый"
По 10 бальной шкале поставлю - 8:gamer:

----------


## moonlord

что то ссылку на скачивание не нашёл.

----------


## Apostol45

*moonlord*, Ты читать умеешь? " Все вопросы технического плана, прохождения игры, и проблемы обсуждаются здесь. "

----------


## moonlord

Молодец аполстол блеснул умом:)
Заадно пост набил:)
Из недавних новостей скоро должна выйти 2 часть данной игры.

----------


## Hrisard

будем ждать 2-ю часть

----------


## Fielde

5 из 10

----------


## TMM00

Игра отличная! НО... не на долго. сюжетной линии нет! можно просто бегать и качаться. но когда прокачаешься - всё. интерес к игре пропадает, т.к. врагов достойных уже нет! особенно магии на себя накидаешь - и всё... можно в рукопашную на всех идти!

----------

